

Show HN: Off-heap collections with speed comparable to Java Collections - qwerta
http://www.mapdb.org/benchmarks.html

======
SlipperySlope
This looks awesome to me. My application has GB of read-only objects that I
cache in virtual memory. Unfortunately, Java does not have a way to exclude
certain objects from garbage collection, so large numbers of read-only long-
lived objects get processed for GC anyway and slow down the application.

I recall that Smalltalk back in the day had a save-to-perm feature in which
objects could get moved to a section of VM that was not subject to GC. I wish
Java had that.

